# Rod bags or holdalls



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I notice that Titan clothes make a good looking rod bag for carrying your rods along the beach. Any one have one? their web site is elusive so far, but even I have a telephone if I must use it to place an order !!
I do believe their bags are way better looking than their models!!


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

I got a nice soft rod case from polepack.com

You can find their stuff on ebay store.

Check them out.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Matchman's bags*

If I am not mistaken, Neil M aka "Blackbeard" is the person modeling the Titan gear. Not a bad person to endorse your surf fishing products! 
If you are looking for a rodbag- contact Tom Burness aka "Rockhopper" on the Florida board. I beleive he started the Titan line years ago, then Albakore tackle and is now developing a different line of products with Ron Thompson. He had some of the bags on his last trip over here and they were excellent products. I think Frosty on the FL board carries them in his shop.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Any of the Bristish sites sell holdalls , eg Veals , Gerry's of Morecombe or Tony's Tackle .Good one will run around $60 plus shipping


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Rob,

Your right about everything, barring the Ron Thompson thing, I have not got and will never have anything to do with them  The stuff I am designing now is all for Ian Golds.

I did design the first rod carrier when I owned Titan, the new one that Frosty does have is a far better design, with a long zipper down the tube, so as not to damage guides when putting rods inside. They come in 2 sizes, large and medium, both the same length but different diameters.

I am sure Frosty sells them for far less than $60.00 If anyone wants photos just emil me.

Thanks for the mention.

Tom.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Rob - a young man has to make living!

Those pics were taken when I was at Sea Angler in the mid 90's and have been used in adverts by uncle Tom Cobly and all! Neil

PS - sadly no commission!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Neil  

Just to set the record straight, I never used you in any photos and anything you done for me you did get paid for, wouldnt have it any other way  only right!

You were better looking then though and that photo did help Titan as well you know 

If I remember right, I gave you the jacket in the picture and in your words, unlike now, that one was waterproof  where have all the years gone? 

Regards,
Tom.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Take a look at these. 
http://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/Veals_Catalogue_Holdalls_70.html

James


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I ordered the 8 foot model from Titan. I hope she's a beauty!! It will always serve to hide the equipment in the back of the truck if nothing else. That zipper does seem interesting...

tks for the heads up lone ranger and all


----------

